# הקרדיטים שלנו!



## AddIn (22/3/14)

הקרדיטים שלנו! 
בשעה טובה. הגיעו התמונות והנה מתחיל לו שרשור הקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




הזוגי הטיל איפול על תמונות פנים, אז יהיו תמונות צד וגב. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני אתחיל עם זה שהייתי מופתעת מכמה שנהנתי בחתונה. מהכרות אישית עם עצמי אני לחוצה ומתוחה וזה מאוד מכביד עלי.
בכל התהליך של ארגון החתונה הייתי במתח רב מאוד. ביום החתונה עצמו ריחפתי לי על ענן. הכל עבד כמו שצריך, כל דבר היה כיף...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הרבה תודות מגיעות לספקים שליוו אותנו.

הנה מתחילים...


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

ההצעה 
אנחנו שני אנשים צנועים. ההצעה היתה בהתאם...
הזוגי קישט את הבית בבלונים, פרחים ונרות (בזמן שאני בעבודה- לא חושדת בכלום...).
חזרתי הביתה והופתעתי!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זה היה מהמם! לא מצאתי מילים ובכיתי מהתרגשות.

בסוף אמרתי כן...


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

איפה התמונה?


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

סופ"ש! 
הפינוק שהגיע אחרי ההצעה היה סופ"ש מדהים כולל מסאזים באחוזת זמארין.
מדהים.


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

עוד תמונה מהסופש... 
כיף!!!


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

שמלה! 
כמה ימים אחרי הסופ"ש היתה מכירת עונות קודמות אצל דוד חצבני.
שם מצאתי את האהובה שלי, שמלה מהממת! עם תחרה מדהימה, אפילו קצת מנצנצת..


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

עוד קצת על השמלה 
תמונה פשוט מהממת, הייתי חייבת לשים אותה


----------



## elinoket (24/3/14)

יפה מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ויצא לך טוסיק חמוד


----------



## סימהמה (22/3/14)

איזה כיף, איך בא לי קרדיטים


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

נעליים... 
קניתי בנעלי ארו. הכלה הרביעית בחברות שקונה שם.
מבסוטה עד הגג! שירות עם חיוך והנעליים עלו עלי בצהרים ונשארו עלי עד סוף הארוע!
נהדרות.


----------



## סימהמה (22/3/14)

יפות! 
אפשר לשאול מה בערך המחיר שם לנעליי כלה?


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

המחיר שם ממוצעים לנעלי כלה 
סביב 500 ש"ח. עם אפשרות ללכת איתן בבית ולבוא להחליף אם יש צורך.
יש להם גם מבצעים לפעמים. (לפעמים גם שיתופי פעולה עם מעצבים, כשקניתי את השמלה קיבלתי קופון הנחה לנעלי ארו- מה שהיה אדיר כי היה לי ברור ששם אני קונה את הנעליים שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

אולם - גן הפקאן 
במילה אחת: וואו.

ועכשיו בהרבה מילים:
כימיה זה משהו שקשה להגדיר במילים. להשיג כזה קשר אישי ומחבק עם כל כך הרבה אנשים בשרשרת השירות של גן הפקאן זה בעיקר מעיד עליהם.
עובדים שם אנשים נעימים, ששמחים לעזור ולתת עצה, לתמוך ולפתור את כל הבעיות שהכלה הלחוצה הזאת העלתה בראשה (והיו לא מעט!).
מאור - נציג האולם. שחר - מנהל האורע. יניב- מנהל הקיטרינג. - אוהבים אתכם!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




במסגרת ההצעה שלהם נעזרנו בשירותי הקיטרינג הפנימי שלהם (צבר) - בראשותו של השף יאיר. עד עכשיו אנשים מחמיאים לנו על האוכל ונזכרים בו בערגה.
מומלץ בחום!

לקחנו גם את הבר שהם עובדים איתו כולל שדרוג (מסתבר שאצל הזוגי, בלי שיבס ריגל זו לא חתונה..) - עבדנו מול מור.
הכל תקתק באופן מדהים, הבר האקטיבי הרים לנו את המסיבה. היתה תחושה מדהימה של מסיבה אדירה!


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

אולם - גן הפקאן 
במילה אחת: וואו.

ועכשיו בהרבה מילים:
כימיה זה משהו שקשה להגדיר במילים. להשיג כזה קשר אישי ומחבק עם כל כך הרבה אנשים בשרשרת השירות של גן הפקאן זה בעיקר מעיד עליהם.
עובדים שם אנשים נעימים, ששמחים לעזור ולתת עצה, לתמוך ולפתור את כל הבעיות שהכלה הלחוצה הזאת העלתה בראשה (והיו לא מעט!).
מאור - נציג האולם. שחר - מנהל האורע. יניב- מנהל הקיטרינג. - אוהבים אתכם!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




במסגרת ההצעה שלהם נעזרנו בשירותי הקיטרינג הפנימי שלהם (צבר) - בראשותו של השף יאיר. עד עכשיו אנשים מחמיאים לנו על האוכל ונזכרים בו בערגה.
מומלץ בחום!

לקחנו גם את הבר שהם עובדים איתו כולל שדרוג (מסתבר שאצל הזוגי, בלי שיבס ריגל זו לא חתונה..) - עבדנו מול מור.
הכל תקתק באופן מדהים, הבר האקטיבי הרים לנו את המסיבה. היתה תחושה מדהימה של מסיבה אדירה!


----------



## elinoket (24/3/14)

רצינו לראות את המקום 
אבל המינימום מוזמנים שלהם הוא 300 ולנו היה 200 באותו זמן (עכשיו זה כבר 250 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

לא יודעת איך הוא במציאות אבל בתמונות שראיתי הוא אכן נראה מהמם!!!


----------



## AddIn (24/3/14)

הוא מדהים 
יש להם מינמום 300?
זה ליום חמישי?


----------



## elinoket (25/3/14)

לא, לאמצ"ש. לא נורא סגרנו במקום מדהים לא פחות


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

ההזמנה 
את ההזמנה עיצבתי בעצמי בפוטושופ,בעזרת פינטרסט הממכר...
הדפסנו את ההזמנה דרך דפוס ספיד פלוט, בגודל גלויה סטנדרטית 15X10על ניר כרומו מט 300 גר'.
מעטפות קיבלנו מהאולם.
היה זריז וכלל הדפסת נסיון. פשוט וקל. 
מחיר הוגן (פחות מ-1 ש"ח לגלויה דו"צ צבעוני).


----------



## shiwii (23/3/14)

איזה יופי! אהבתי...


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

איפור + שיער 
יפית קוריש.
קיבלתי המלצה עליה דרך חברה.
הגעתי לאיפור+תסרוקת נסיון.
ביום החתונה דבקנו במה שעשינו בנסיון.

האיפור והתסרוקת החזיקו כל הערב.
נראיתי מלכותית והרגשתי מצוין.

היא חביבה, קלילה ושמחה. היה פשוט מצוין!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ממליצה בחום.


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (22/3/14)

מתה על החולצה שלך!


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

תודה


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

זר! 
פרחי קוליברי בר"ג. כמו שהומלץ פה בפורום!
נכון שהוא מהמם?


----------



## AnatOfBodom (22/3/14)

מהמם 
מתה על פרחים כתומים


----------



## ray of light (22/3/14)

מדהים!!


----------



## תותית1212 (22/3/14)

הזר מקסים! 
ואני כל כך שמחה שזכיתי להמליץ על עסק משפחתי קטן ומוצלח וכל הכלות נהנות


----------



## AddIn (23/3/14)

הוא הריח כל כך טוב 
שכל הזמן שהוא היה ביד שלי הסנפתי אותו...
הזוגי אומר שהם היו מקסימים ועזרו לו ה-מ-ו-ן.

תודה על ההמלצה


----------



## litaushy1 (23/3/14)

מהמם 
גם זק של סחלבים יוצא מדהים


----------



## Raspail (23/3/14)

איזה זר מקסים!!!


----------



## shiwii (23/3/14)

מקסים! 
ואיזו צבעוניות שמחה!!!


----------



## elinoket (24/3/14)

אביבי משהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מאוד יפה!!


----------



## ronitvas (24/3/14)

באמת זר מהמם ושמח


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

טבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קנינו את הטבעות שאותו מקום שהזוגי קנה לנו את טבעת האירוסין.
I.P diamonds & jewelry - בבורסה ברמת גן.
שירות מעולה. יצחק קיבל אותו גם אחרי 19:00. מה שעבורי היה מאוד קריטי באותה התקופה.
הטבעות נהדרות. מאוד נוחות ויפות.והמחיר היה סביר ביותר.


----------



## elinoket (24/3/14)

זה נראה כאילו יש אבנים על הטבעת... 
איך אישרו לכם כזה דבר?
(סתם סקרנות)


----------



## AddIn (24/3/14)

אז זהו, שאין אבנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זו טבעת בדגם הכותל. שנראית כמו אבני הכותל (והיא מהממת!)
הכל מיציקה אחת רציפה של הזהב.


----------



## elinoket (25/3/14)

וואוו מקורי ממש!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (10/5/14)

טבעת ייחודית ויפה 
המקום שרכשתם אותה מבצעת הזמנות בעיצוב אישי גם כן?


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

צלם מגנטים 
מגנטינה!
יוסי ממגנטינה המלך! שירות ברמה גבוהה, תמונות סופר איכותיות (ראו את התמונה המצורפת), מגיע עם מדפסת מקצועית וכל הגדאגטים הנדרשים.
פשוט נהדר!


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

תקליטן 
הרים את הגג באולם! שמיר פינק מתטה עושים מוזיקה.
גמיש, יצירתי ומשתף פעולה! תקליטן מעולה. קורא את הקהל בצורה מדהימה!
הרים מסיבה מטוררררפפפפת!!! כולם היו על הרחבה!


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

סלואו 
שמיר השיג לנו את השיר המדהים "האוטו הישן" בביצוע של עידן אלתרמן.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc8czYSovLE

שיר שמלווה אותנו מאז הדייט השני.


----------



## מסטיק אiרביט ירוק (22/3/14)

תמונה מדהימה.


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

נכון?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
אין. מלך הצלם הזה. פשוט מלך!


----------



## סימהמה (23/3/14)

התמונה מדהימה והשיר מקסים


----------



## Raspail (23/3/14)

וואוו איזו תמונה!


----------



## AddIn (24/3/14)

תודה! (עבודה של הצלם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
אני רק הייתי מבסוטה אש!


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

רבנות 
התחתנו דרך צוהר,
כל התהליך עבר דרכם. חלק, מהיר נעים.
הדרכת כלה מצוינת (למדריכה שלי קוראים מיכל).
צוהר שידכו לנו את הרב אלדד דהרי. איש נעים הליכות, חביב ושמח.
החופה היתה נעימה ואלגנטית.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ממליצים ממש ממש בחום! מזל שיש צוהר. 

(את התמונה הזאת צילם חבר מהעבודה של הזוגי - שהוא צלם חובב מדהים!
הוא הפתיע אותנו עם התמונות.. איזה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

צילום! 
כל התמונות מהחתונה שראיתן כאן (היכן שלא צוין אחרת)
צולמו ע"י הגאון המקסים המהמם יוסף כהן.
http://yc.mitchatnim.co.il/

מוכשר, מקסים מהמם.

הגיע עם רועי, צלם וידאו. שהיתה ביננו כימיה מדהימה.

בזכותם ובזכות כל אנשי המקצוע ובני המשפחה הנהדרים היה לי יום מחויך, מצחיק וכייפי מאוד.

נהדרים! (והתמונות הורסות את הבריאות!)


----------



## ray of light (22/3/14)

חיכיתי לתמונה עם השלט שלנו!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יצא מדהים! איזה מהמם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אז יצא לי להכיר את שניכם (ואפילו את אמא שלך..  ) ואני חייבת להגיד שאתם כאלו חמודים ומלאים שמחת חיים! (וגם הכלב - היי, איפה הוא - לא מקבל סעיף בקרדיטים?) החתונה נראית נהדר, ורואים שהיה לכם ממש כיף. 
אני מאחלת לכם מלא אושר ושמחה, ואת כל האהבה שבעולם!
מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ו..נתראה בשכונה


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

הי מותק! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הכלב המתוקי התפנק לו בפנסיון מלכותי לכלבים.
הוא יצא לנופש (הוא מת על הפנסיון הזה) כבר 3 ימים לפני החתונה.
ונשאר שם עד שחזרנו הביתה.
לכן הוא לא קיבל תמונה... אבל הוא בהחלט אהוב ומתוק!


----------



## יש לי עיניים בגב26 (31/3/14)

היי, מזל טוב!! אפשר שאלה? 
אפשר בבקשה פרטים על הפנסיון לכלבים?
אני שוברת את הראש איפה להשאיר את הנסיך היפה שלי ואני לא מוצאת תשובה!!


----------



## AddIn (7/4/14)

הי! שלחתי לך הודעה


----------



## AddIn (22/3/14)

תודה! 
תודה לפורום המדהים הזה.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה לכל מי שהגיע/ה עד לכאן.

תודה לספקים המעולים!

ותודה מיוחדת ל-coofeetoofee על השאל וההינומה.
ול- rayoflighy על השלט המדהים עם הכיתוב : All you need is Love.
אתן נהדרות!


----------



## ray of light (22/3/14)

לא, את!


----------



## coffeetoffy (23/3/14)

מזל טוב יפה!


----------



## AddIn (23/3/14)

איזה כיף שיש מספיק תמונות


----------



## AddIn (23/3/14)

תסתכלי בתמונה של הטבעות 
רואים שם מעולה את השאל וההינומה המהממים !


----------



## orangeada (22/3/14)

איזה יופי! הרבה הרבה מזל טוב


----------



## kolper (23/3/14)

אני חייבת לציין 
שאת נשמעת כל כך מאושרת!!
איזה כיף לקרוא שהיה מושלם


----------



## AddIn (24/3/14)

לגמרי! 
וזה לא טריוואלי עבורי בכלל...


----------



## Raspail (24/3/14)

בכיף הייתי שמחה לעוד 20-50 תמונות ככה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל גם תחת איפול תמונות הכל נראה כ"כ יפה, מקסים ומושקע!!! 
המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## ronitvas (24/3/14)

מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
רואים את האושר והאהבה ממעט (!!!) התמונות ששמת לנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לך את כל הטוב והאושר הזה להמשך החיים.
תודה ששיתפת


----------



## ronitvas (27/3/14)

הקרדיטים המקסימים שלך נכנסו לקישורים 
כלים ומידע (בלשונית האמצעית) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קישורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים 2014.
תודה על השיתוף


----------



## AddIn (27/3/14)

תודה!


----------

